# Bobcat S300 Oil Drain Tube Fix???



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoping for some advice on changing out the oil drain tube on a friends S300 Bobcat( he thinks it's a 2008). It's leaking oil at the nut and elbow where it attaches to the oil pan. It's mounted at a slight downward angle so getting a wrench in their looks impossible. He's looking to replace the entire drain tube, elbow and all. Is there a trick to this or do parts need to come off to gain access? Thanks.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Check out "Heavy equipment forum". Lots of info there.Helped me out many times.http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

leigh;1629947 said:


> Check out "Heavy equipment forum". Lots of info there.Helped me out many times.http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/


Thanks Leigh, I'll check it out.


----------

